# Plenty of fish..



## Capt. Derek Lechler (May 9, 2006)

These past couple of days have been pretty good. Yesterday we had 25+ fish in the 3-5 lb range and 3 over 6lbs. Water temps are 50-55 and they are "THUMPING" the fat boy. I have plenty of days open for February and March so give a buzz or shoot me a text.


----------

